# Medical kit



## ApexPredator (Aug 17, 2013)

Um i don't know how to say this but Ive been reviewing many of the preplanned aid kits and I think they are woefully under prepared. I am seriously considering posting a detailed in depth Medical thread but I do have constraints on my time and I could spend hours on this and giving me free reign I would prolly include many things you would not want or may not use. So if you would like give me some suggestions on what you would like to see. Maybe the moderators would even start a new medical section where people could talk about skills supplies and reference material as it is it seems to be pretty diluted down amongst many posts without a cohesive organization. But I am new and maybe havnt found the right place to look.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

Dark Angel Medical has a good one..


----------



## ApexPredator (Aug 17, 2013)

Ive seen one of your post's where you spoke of your medical supplies i gotta say youve got the 2nd best so far the only thing ive seen you may want to look at is a field blood transfusion kit chinook tactical medical supplies makes one dont know if they are available on the civy market ill check out dark angel while my preworkout kicks in also to consider is developing a walking blood bank cross type and match the people in your survival group to see who is compatible with whom SF medics do this in order to have access to whole blood in unsupported theaters or were evac times are in excess of 2 hrs if you cant get a lab to do it for you there is something called an eldon blood typing card which would allow you to cross type and match your people for the cost of the card and I would always cross type and match there are many more factors than A,B,O and RH factor
Uh do they only make the one product in various flavors I treated a GSW to the chest the other day if this was all I had that kid woulda died in minutes.
Although I will buy a T shirt and hat from them as will many of my fellows I think.
gosh dang that is a nice Saint mikes shirt I dont know if id even cut off the sleeves 
allright hearts racing time to pump some iron.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

I wiull look into a blood transfusion kit.. It's a good idea to know the blood type of everyone we will be working with also. I will get on that also..


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

Get someone in your group who is O neg. I have my home brain surgery kit.


----------



## ApexPredator (Aug 17, 2013)

While I would recommend against brain surgery an emergency craniectomy might just be life saving. I wish it was just as simple as O Neg while this is the "Universal donor" Reactions do occur although rare. Wiki acutually has a good page on it. Blood type - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

It is good enough for the doctors on TV.


----------



## Protect this House (Aug 12, 2013)

I agree the medical kit is oft underestimated. For me it was one of my first preps. I initially spent about $100 creating 4 separate kits and have slowly built them up. Now, I keep 3 portable kits and the fourth is like my command center.


----------



## Protect this House (Aug 12, 2013)

Apex are you military? I was stationed at EGLIN from 2005-11.


----------



## ApexPredator (Aug 17, 2013)

Yes I am.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

I'm O-Neg. And no, you can't have any. :grin:

Emergency Survival Medicine is extremely important. Years ago, I stopped my EMT Training just prior to the very last class (Ambulance Operations) as I had decided I didn't want the financial liability of being sued. I am no doctor, but we all need to understand and recognize even basic medical emergencies and illnesses. I have started "getting back into it", at a leisurely pace so I can provide this type of "service" to my family and friends.

I also keep in mind that as I am not a trained professional, I can do more harm than good so I keep in mind my limited abilities to provide care and that I will not have the luxury of modern health care services should things go south. I remember during my training being told "Doctors have a very hard time providing emergency medical care in the field as they lack two things; Millions of dollars of equipment at their disposal and nurses." I have yet to get into buying surgical type supplies as I'm lucky if I can keep band aids in stock between my two youngest daughters. It's like they can smell them.

I have a couple of channels on YouTube that I like. DrBones NurseAmy - YouTube and SurvivalMedicine - YouTube

There are many others to be sure and lots of printed materials. I like Survival Medicine as he provides written material that you can take notes from and start your own "book". But I'm also more of a visual learner, so I prefer "seeing" things done, then put it together with a book. But that's me.

As I'm sure APEX can attest, field medicine is a whole different ball game. Even in combat zones though, the idea is to stabilize, get them out on a helicopter and to a medical facility. We, especially myself, need to learn long term field care with minimal basic equipment and the emphasis being placed on there not being any airlifts to get out with, or medical centers to send someone to.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Also, APEX, aside from the "ABC's" of care, I view prevention of infection/sepsis as probably the first thing that should be addressed once stabilized. Your thoughts?


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

It's kind of a wide range for a topic. Are you talking IFAIK/BlowOut kit (Self/Buddy Aid), Combat Life Saver, or Medic level?

Most people can easily handle 90% of TCCC, but training is required for chest puncture wounds that require decompression as does tracheotomy work for collapsed airways.

I agree this is an underaddressed topic and at least a sticky to list kit contents, training resources, and supply sources would be very useful.


----------



## IngaLisa (Jan 31, 2013)

I don't think there are very good kits available. I still have mine from when I was doing nurse and EMT stuff. Things I have are airways, ambubag, syringes, needles, burn sheet, dressings including the really big pads. I don't have any illusions that it would be extremely difficult to save some one from massive trauma with a kit. I suspect it would be every bit as bad as what we see on TV in Palestinian hospitals.


----------



## ApexPredator (Aug 17, 2013)

Well alot of good replies 
Bigdogdoc 
Long term field care hum good statement the pen ultimate state of my field is to be able to handle a minor field surgery and hospital with nothing but me and a friend same mos and whatever locals we can train with supplies bought off the local economy. So we are all trained in anesthesia and minor surgery and expected to add to our skills as we gain in experience but all of my training was focused on long term care after initial treatment but we were often reminded that we arnt actually surgeons we arnt actually doctors so it is always preferable to evac them. The way we look at care is. Care under fire tactical field care and casevac/long term management.

Yes sir abc's and evac within the golden hour (time of injury to surgery) is ideal. The prevention of sepsis and infection is a paramount. I often give IV antibiotics (ceftriaxone is a favorite) with my first fluid challenge or 500mg of Avelox as my primary treatment for infection and research supports that soldiers who receive war wound antibiotic therapy recover faster and have a better prognosis civies would consider this a prophylaxis treatment for the most part. another thing i would point out is that sometimes simple things can be used to fight complex issues such as sterile water to wash the wound goes such a long ways but you will use tons of water like gallons and gallons of it because this lowers the viral or bacterial load which is the amount of a particular germ it takes to infect an individual.

Rigged I am having a hard time responding to you because I am not sure what your getting at. I assume a EOTWAWKI type scenario prepare for the worst be surprised by anything else attitude. If all your ready for is self/buddy aid I dont think there is a good prognosis in store that type of training assumes the golden hour is in effect. So I guess what we should discuss is what you expect to see for example Broken bones I dont know how to make plaster but simple cloth and plaster could make an effective cast that would allow someone to return to full function in the long run hell a decent splint could prolly do it provided you immobilized the heck outta the patient. Or a GSW to the chest without a needle decompression your odds of surviving several hours I think are low I havnt seen one yet that didnt develop a tension initially our after initial treatment but I havnt seen as many as a surgeon would. The down and dirty training takes about 10s and is almost 100% accurate more definitive care would be a chest tube with suction. I hate to post said training without all kinds of legal waivers and what not. So if you give me the scenario ill try to give you a better answer. 

Inga yes I know but most kits dont account for any serious trauma at all a pulse oximeter stethoscope and BP cuff arnt in any i have seen how are you gonna do anything without even the most basic tools i guess you can do all old school watch and a pair of fingers type stuff but its much harder to gauge a patients status off those. I would like to see alot more Kerlex and ace wrap less band aids and hydrocortizone. If most people spent 1/4 on medical as they do on Guns they would have a far superior kit. I am guilty of this as well but work has pretty much given me everything I could think of minus a transdermal nerve stimulator but ive heard you can make one out of a multimeter if you get the needles that go with um. So what I would like to do for the community is come up with a real list of medical supplies/equipment for various situations and skill levels but I only know and feel how I do so I actually want the community to come up with what they would like to see. For example Blow out kit suture kit minor field surgical kit criq kit intubation dental kit etc.

Man that was long winded


----------



## IngaLisa (Jan 31, 2013)

The golden hour won't matter if there is no infrasctructure. If it is an EOTWAWKI, there will not be a hospital.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

Apex, I wasn't talking about a particular situation so much as I was asking about what type of kit you were referring to when you said, "Medical Kit".


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Remember too, that you can replace up to two pints of lost blood with saline solution. It doesn't work as a transfusion but it can make recovery from blood loss a lot quicker.


----------



## joec (Nov 12, 2012)

I have a pretty decent medical kit that I bought then added too. It does help though that ones son is a doctor to help me put it together. He also made it a point to teach me and his mother how to use some of it properly. Now I sure won't be doing any surgery on any one but sure can treat cuts, broken bones etc. Things I've added consist mostly of antibiotics, things for pain, blood pressure, and a defibrillator. He did show me a way to do a blood transfusion but would never attempt it myself due to not wanting to give the wrong blood type and no way to know.


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

What about cupping and bleeding? 

Seriously I would rather make a kit from a list rather than buying a kit. You get a little if this and that but it is impossible to use and resupply.

Also advanced kits should include a book not just a pamphlet.


----------



## ApexPredator (Aug 17, 2013)

Inga I know the golden hour wont exist I was just trying to say, maybe poorly, that if the level of training/equipment/supplies are focused on the level of TCCC that outcomes will be poor if people want to be more self sustained in this area a few good books and some basic supplies could go a long ways.
Rigged I am going to begin working on my meds box a little more now so I wouldn't mind listing what I have in it right now its kinda of a jumble of ow yea I need that and that and that. But what I wanted to contribute is a better list of supplies/skills for people in the levels of basic and advanced. But I got no idea what people think they are capable of or what they reasonably expect to be able to do or treat. so I am initially trying to narrow down a very broad subject into a AB and C kinda thing and I am just looking to see what people would like to see.
I could also just list what I got planned so far but its far from a bare necessity/minimal treatment list I plan to trade skills and supplies for whatever if it does happen hopefully set up shop in a community. So for an example of what I am talking about.
My GSW to the chest kit would include these. Many of these items would be part of a larger more inclusive kit.
Medical exam gloves large or surgical gloves size 7 1/2
alcohol bottle
cotton balls
kidney basin
betadine swab sticks X 15
3 inch medical tape 1 yard
1 inch medical tape 1 yard
Halo occulsive dressing X4
petroleum gauze X2
Roll of Kerlex X6
Ace wrap X4
14 gauge cathers X10
chest tube x1
Scalpel/curved kellys X1
Heimlich valve X1
tolomy syringe X1
Suture armed X1
Needle holders X1
Addison Forceps X1
(not necessary)
4x4 gauze X20
18gauge needle X1
10CC syringe X1
5mls Lidocaine X1

This would only treat the GSW for an extended time our definitively in some cases. However Hypovolemia hypothermia and infection are risks and not at all addressed in this very simple list. I don't want to sound condescending or rude or anything other than helpful if people arnt interested Ill just drop it.

Legal disclaimer I aint a doctor I aint a provider dont take my advice/comments for anything but a hypothetical situation in a fictional world.

Joec Not a bad kit


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

bigdogbuc said:


> I'm O-Neg. And no, you can't have any. :grin:
> 
> Emergency Survival Medicine is extremely important. Years ago, I stopped my EMT Training just prior to the very last class (Ambulance Operations) as I had decided I didn't want the financial liability of being sued. I am no doctor, but we all need to understand and recognize even basic medical emergencies and illnesses. I have started "getting back into it", at a leisurely pace so I can provide this type of "service" to my family and friends.
> 
> ...


Like you stopped my EMT training and starting again in the Fall Semester. I have a couple kits I want to move up a few notches already have and use on a regular basis stethoscopes pulse ox and BP cuff.


----------



## ApexPredator (Aug 17, 2013)

Id be more than happy to help with any questions you have retired guard after all I did grow up in Nevada. Gotta stick together. Maybe I will just post what I am taking with me when I bug out.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

Apex, I always look for any input I can find. A million years ago I was trained as a what would now be called a combat life saver and never did reach a comfort level with what I had in my kit. As a group, we did have some great blow out kist, even though we just called them IFAIK's back then.

I have easy access to just about any intrument that has a practical use. This has led, be it good or bad, to an inventory that far exceeds my knowledge and capability. I figure it's better to have it all incase we are fortunate enough to meet up with the proper skills who may not be well supplied.

I imagine my Blow Out Kit pretty much mirrors what the folks are carrying at the moment. What I really need to do is put together a good common sense trauma kit.


----------



## ApexPredator (Aug 17, 2013)

LEGAL DISCLAIMER THESE THOUGHTS AND STATEMENTS ARE BASED ON A FICTIONAL UNIVERSE ON A FICTIONAL PLANET IN A FICTIONAL SETTING I am not a medical provider I am not licensed to advise or teach or anything else medically related!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

good to hear your still interested because I am still working on finishing/organizing my medical kit. My work load double so Ive been busy with other things but Ive been checking back every now and then just to see if any more comments were made. I am trying to get everything I think I need to treat people at my level and or treat 10 serious trauma cases while conducting mental triage and keeping things practical but its a fairly lengthy process and then I should prolly review it a few times before posting and then letting the community review it. But heres the start of my medical defense in depth plan for work.

My blow out kit I carry to work Includes 2 rolls of kerlex two rolls of ace wrap 2 halo chest seal 2 14ga catheters 2 18ga catheters luer lock PRN adapter 18ga hard needle one 10cc syringe one 7.0 nasopharynx one 7.0 endotreacheal tube cuffed 1 size 10 scaple disposable 4 alcohol prep pads 2 provodone prep pads 1 rubber constricting band 3 pieces of tape a patient card for tracking vitals with my base line filled in and two tourniquets on my kit accessible with either hand.

The following levels are where I carry additional supplies/equipment
Buttpack on kit 4kerlex 2 ace wrap 2tourniquets 4halo cheat seals 5 10 ga catheters surgical set with suture and ligature endotracheal tubes size 6,6.5,7 OPA's size 4,5,6 and NPA's size 6,7. Larygoscope with miller blade sorry I dont remember the size it will handle down to preteen and up to mildly overweight.
The following have many more items ill list them as I got time 
Patrol bag
Casevac bag 
Ill follow up by posting on those two additional bags then my medical instruments case and finally my two pelican cases

CLS isnt a bad start I give several classes a week on things that would be outside the realm of CLS and could list some skills you would need to manage a patient for Immediate/short 30mins-60/long 1hr-6hrs/Indef on the kinds of injuries we see the most. I am endeavoring to build a comprehensive list of supplies and skills for the site as well as a list of referance material I will be no shit taking with me. I hope to add a long term resource to the site and maybe one of the moderators will make it a sticky or whatever its called.

LEGAL DISCLAIMER THESE THOUGHTS AND STATEMENTS ARE BASED ON A FICTIONAL UNIVERSE ON A FICTIONAL PLANET IN A FICTIONAL SETTING I am not a medical provider I am not licensed to advise or teach or anything else medically related!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

Outstanding Apex. I am going to be taking some additional training from a couple of local former combat medics and a SWAT medic once work slows down in a month or so.

Speaking of work, I'm out and on the way!


----------



## ApexPredator (Aug 17, 2013)

*Bag #2*

LEGAL DISCLAIMER THESE THOUGHTS AND STATEMENTS ARE BASED ON A FICTIONAL UNIVERSE ON A FICTIONAL PLANET IN A FICTIONAL SETTING I am not a medical provider I am not licensed to advise or teach or anything else medically related!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I either carry these two bags(the small one goes with another person) on long movements or in a VIC thats close by me.

Bag is a london bridge tactical bag I do recommend this company I buy their equipment with my own money too.
4 Tourniquets on the outside of the bag rubber banned to it.
Top external pouch Airway
1xMcgill forceps
1xET tube 7.0 with 10 cc syringe and stylet
1xNPAs 7.0 
2xKing LT airway device
3xH&H cric kit #10blade scalpel ET tube 6.0 cuffed tracheal hook 10cc syringe curved kelly hemostat
8xhalo chest seals 
8chem lights

Bottom external pouch 
1xTrauma shears
8xH&H S-folded gauze
3xAce wrap
1xNAR abdominal dressing + plastic bag+ straight hemostats
2xtourniquets 
10xgloves

Internal Pouches
1xField blood transfusion kit
1xBVM
1xCervical collar
1xMace,Glasgo coma scale pamphlet
1xNaCL 500ml
1xOnxyII pulse oximeter
2xHetastarch 500ml
1xLactated Ringers 1liter
4xIV tubing 
4xNAR IV starter kit
1xManuel EZ IO device 15gax25m
2xEpiPen
3x18ga catheter
6x14ga catheter
4x10ga catheter
1xchest tube
1xPetzel tactical headlamp
1xBP cuff adult size
1xCT-6 or kendrix traction device for you Civvies
4xCravats
2xSAM II splint
1xSurgical set 2xneedle driver 2xcurved hemostats 1x scapel handle 2xtissue forceps 1xforceps 2xsurgical scissors
3x10yardx3inch medical tape
1xHiemlich valve
6xPetroleum gauze
3xArmed Suture

Medical pouch
Toradol 120mg IV/IM
Ondansetron 4mg IV
High Potency benadryl 100mg IV
Dexamethasone 20mg
Invanz 1g
Pills
Benadryl 50mg 25ct
Avelox 400mg 10ct
Zantac 150mg 25ct
Cyclobezaprine 10mg 10ct
Loperamide 2mg 25ct
Celebrex 200mg 50ct
Tylenol 1g 25 ct
Zofran 8mg 25ct
Pseudophedrine 60mg 25ct
Albuterol inhaler

This bag takes up about 4cuft of space 1ftx1ftx2ft and weights about 25lbs

Bag #3 NAR Squad bag
1xTrauma shears
5xGloves
2x10ga Catheters
2xNPA's
4xAce wrap
4xH&H S-folded gauze
1x2inch tape 10 yards
2xCAT Red tip Tourniquets
1xNAR IV starter kit
1xTCCC reference card
2xSAM II splint
1xAbdominal dressing
1xBoa Constrictor constricting band

this bag is 1ft wide by 9inches tall sloped on either side it weighs about 6lbs

LEGAL DISCLAIMER THESE THOUGHTS AND STATEMENTS ARE BASED ON A FICTIONAL UNIVERSE ON A FICTIONAL PLANET IN A FICTIONAL SETTING I am not a medical provider I am not licensed to advise or teach or anything else medically related!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## exmilitary (Jun 17, 2013)

Protect this House said:


> I agree the medical kit is oft underestimated. For me it was one of my first preps. I initially spent about $100 creating 4 separate kits and have slowly built them up. Now, I keep 3 portable kits and the fourth is like my command center.


I have set mine up the same way. One main kit. And two small kits. One in the car for everyday use. The main stays at home when not in use or at a post when used on duty. I also carry a small one when doing foot patrols on big events. All kits are well stocked. 
I am well prepared for medical emergencies.


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

Along with whatever else you choose, throw in one of the little pre-made "Snake Bite Kits". I used the little vacuum in there to help get off a tick one time. And it works good to suck out whatever it is that swells up like a pimple after getting bit by fire ants. Ahhhh, fun in the woods!


----------



## ApexPredator (Aug 17, 2013)

Ive still got two pelicans and an instrument case to go


----------



## joec (Nov 12, 2012)

ApexPredator said:


> Inga I know the golden hour wont exist I was just trying to say, maybe poorly, that if the level of training/equipment/supplies are focused on the level of TCCC that outcomes will be poor if people want to be more self sustained in this area a few good books and some basic supplies could go a long ways.
> Rigged I am going to begin working on my meds box a little more now so I wouldn't mind listing what I have in it right now its kinda of a jumble of ow yea I need that and that and that. But what I wanted to contribute is a better list of supplies/skills for people in the levels of basic and advanced. But I got no idea what people think they are capable of or what they reasonably expect to be able to do or treat. so I am initially trying to narrow down a very broad subject into a AB and C kinda thing and I am just looking to see what people would like to see.
> I could also just list what I got planned so far but its far from a bare necessity/minimal treatment list I plan to trade skills and supplies for whatever if it does happen hopefully set up shop in a community. So for an example of what I am talking about.
> My GSW to the chest kit would include these. Many of these items would be part of a larger more inclusive kit.
> ...


I thought so but wasn't complete either and have since added a lot of other things to it that I've capable of using. Among some of the added equipment is antibiotics, stronger pain killers other than advil etc, blood pressure system, fibulator, as well as a more complete stitch kit, syringes, disinfectants etc. I also added a number of tubes of medical super glue as one never knows when it might come in handy. Even with that there is more room for more in the bag and is still easy to carry.

Now as someone that spent is teen years catching poison snakes in South Florida I will tell you this don't cut the bite and attempt to suck out the poison as that just spreads if faster to a larger area. If you don't have an anti venom then kept them quite and still, treating as if in shock.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

joec said:


> I thought so but wasn't complete either and have since added a lot of other things to it that I've capable of using. Among some of the added equipment is antibiotics, stronger pain killers other than advil etc, blood pressure system, fibulator, as well as a more complete stitch kit, syringes, disinfectants etc. I also added a number of tubes of medical super glue as one never knows when it might come in handy. Even with that there is more room for more in the bag and is still easy to carry.
> 
> Now as someone that spent is teen years catching poison snakes in South Florida I will tell you this don't cut the bite and attempt to suck out the poison as that just spreads if faster to a larger area. If you don't have an anti venom then kept them quite and still, treating as if in shock.


Very true about snake bites. I also grew up in South Florida (Okeechobee) and was always coming into contact with Cottonmouths mostly. People want to rely on a snake bite kit but they just don't work. Antivenin is the only thing that truly works. We do keep antihistimines on hand because the closest doctor/hospital is about 2 hrs away.. When I hear people say to suck the poison out I usually tell them to imagine a doctor giving you a shot with a hypodermic needle then trying to suck the meds out afterwords.. It's just not goin to work...I remember reading in Field and Stream when I was probably in Jr. High in the mid 80's there was an article about electricity helping with a bite and using a coil wire or something like that in the field to neutralize the bite but I'm sure that was debunked years ago as I haven't heard about it in many years..


----------



## ApexPredator (Aug 17, 2013)

LEGAL DISCLAIMER THESE THOUGHTS AND STATEMENTS ARE BASED ON A FICTIONAL UNIVERSE ON A FICTIONAL PLANET IN A FICTIONAL SETTING I am not a medical provider I am not licensed to advise or teach or anything else medically related!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I am glad you guys said something. Ive seen the studies done on the suction kits they can remove a small amount of venom if applied within 3 minutes of being bitten just like some meds. However its not likely your gonna pull it off in under 3 minutes not to mention that its generally not the venom the kills the person but secondary infections gangrene and shock of the anaphylactic type the swelling is the worst of it honestly IV benadryl is what hospitals use I doubt its a controlled substance so it should be fairly easy to acquire if needed. Ill look into more potent anti inflammatories such as dexamethazone. A fasciotomy is the most invasive of the treatments I know for snakebite and probably limb/life saving if the patient develops a severe reaction or compartment syndrome. In my opinion your groups medical expert should know how to perform this one. Arg theres just so much to talk about but also be aware that there are different types of venom and know whats in your area its worth it to have a guide to identifying even rare snakes in your area. If bitten by a Nuero toxic snake be prepared to treat for cardiac arrest symptomatic bradycardia and paralysis of the diaphragm. An Australian Immobilization Splint might be very beneficial I think ill trust the Aussies on this one they seem to have every nasty type of nuero toxic everything.

Compartment Syndrome Symptoms, Causes, Treatment - What is the treatment for compartment syndrome? - MedicineNet
Compartment Syndrome Symptoms, Causes, Treatment - What are the complications of compartment syndrome? - MedicineNet
Pay attention to this. "Once acute compartment syndrome has occurred, there is no non-surgical alternative"
these are the complications 
muscle scarring, contracture and loss of function of the limb;
infection;
amputation;
permanent nerve damage; and/or
rhabdomyolysis and kidney damage.

LEGAL DISCLAIMER THESE THOUGHTS AND STATEMENTS ARE BASED ON A FICTIONAL UNIVERSE ON A FICTIONAL PLANET IN A FICTIONAL SETTING I am not a medical provider I am not licensed to advise or teach or anything else medically related!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

